# 1st bow kill in 10 yrs



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I arrowed my 1st deer in 10 yrs last night. Man i forgot how much i miss bow hunting. Anyway bow fevers got me again and i probably won't be cured thiis time :beer:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

got any pictures?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

way to go Norm congrats. Post up some pics


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've jumped some big bucks around your town always wanted bowhunt there.

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well i will tell you guys it was just a doe(nice doe). Man it was a thrill though. I guess if you want to see pics of the doe. I can't post them, b/c my digital cam has crapped out on me, so i had to take take it the "old fashioned way"


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I wanna see just a doe again congrats


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats Norm. They are all special with a bow!!!! :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

About 4 years ago my daughter and I were phez hunting near there and a whopper buck walked across a crp field (we were standing in some cattails) he kept coming and coming until he got within about 5 yards and I decided to spook him off.

My daughters eyes were bugging out of her head, she still talks about that everytime we talk about ND.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

congrats norm-nothing like making a great clean shot with your bow


----------

